# Nokia 3310 Firmware



## TheDarkLord098 (Oct 18, 2017)

Good day to each and everyone of you!  I'd just like to ask a little help from anyone here who has an original firmware  of the Nokia 3310 (2017) model. If you have, by any chance, can you please pull out or make a fresh zip file of it/make a backup of it's firmware? 

I just need a firmware of it to flash it on mine, and somehow if I could do some mods on it, thank you.


----------



## r0nald (Oct 18, 2017)

Same here, wanted to change font and perhaps screen dpi. Need some help guys! Thanks!


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Oct 19, 2017)

r0nald said:


> Same here, wanted to change font and perhaps screen dpi. Need some help guys! Thanks!

Click to collapse



I contacted the Nokia support few days but they just won't barge! I've actually thought of an idea, why not flash an old 3310 firmware then use the Nokia Software Recovery Tool to update it? Will it work?

Still need a firmware, please.


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Oct 19, 2017)

The model is TA-1030


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Oct 19, 2017)

r0nald said:


> Same here, wanted to change font and perhaps screen dpi. Need some help guys! Thanks!

Click to collapse



I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS TO THIS VIDEO HE MADE A BACKUP  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSd3qXgnYIc

HERE IS THE DOWNLOAD LINK BRO http://viahold.com/2eTv

I'LL WAIT FOR YOUR ROM


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Oct 23, 2017)

TheDarkLord098 said:


> I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS TO THIS VIDEO HE MADE A BACKUP  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSd3qXgnYIc
> 
> HERE IS THE DOWNLOAD LINK BRO http://viahold.com/2eTv
> 
> I'LL WAIT FOR YOUR ROM

Click to collapse



How I can write this file? which tool support that?


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Oct 24, 2017)

aydin.gsm1 said:


> How I can write this file? which tool support that?

Click to collapse



Use a cracked Miracle Box tool or any other flash tool that'll work for Nokia.


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Oct 29, 2017)

TheDarkLord098 said:


> Use a cracked Miracle Box tool or any other flash tool that'll work for Nokia.

Click to collapse



I've tested but didn't work, miracle only can format that and aladdin only can read flash.


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Oct 29, 2017)

aydin.gsm1 said:


> I've tested but didn't work, miracle only can format that and aladdin only can read flash.

Click to collapse



Try Phoenix tool


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Oct 29, 2017)

TheDarkLord098 said:


> Try Phoenix tool

Click to collapse



you are kidding! phoenix service was tool for old nokia (dct4/bb5).
this phone is based new nokia platform.
by the way, thanks .


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Oct 30, 2017)

aydin.gsm1 said:


> you are kidding! phoenix service was tool for old nokia (dct4/bb5).
> this phone is based new nokia platform.
> by the way, thanks .

Click to collapse



Oh lol sorry, let me know if you find a working one.


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Nov 19, 2017)

aydin.gsm1 said:


> you are kidding! phoenix service was tool for old nokia (dct4/bb5).
> this phone is based new nokia platform.
> by the way, thanks .

Click to collapse



I really want the orig fw of Nokia 3310 to be on a fake one. How do I convert an MTK firmware to coolsand?


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Nov 25, 2017)

TheDarkLord098 said:


> I really want the orig fw of Nokia 3310 to be on a fake one. How do I convert an MTK firmware to coolsand?

Click to collapse



Mediatek & Coolsand are chipset kinds, you can't convert firmware because you can't chenge chip!


----------



## TheDarkLord098 (Nov 26, 2017)

aydin.gsm1 said:


> Mediatek & Coolsand are chipset kinds, you can't convert firmware because you can't chenge chip!

Click to collapse



Hi, since fake phones like mine also come up with a firmware, how do they make it? What tools do they use to make firmwares for coolsand chipsets? I'm really into making a copy of the nokia 3310 firmware, and make a very similar one but for the coolsand. 

Mind lending a helping hand?


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Nov 28, 2017)

*fake phones like this one have mtk chipset even regular type of mediatek, that you can read and write flash easily.*


----------



## philspence (Jan 5, 2018)

If you mount in Linux you can access the system files. Not sure if you can get the firmware from it but might help!


----------

